# Quicky query- Non Res Prop Tax



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Having just bought our new place when should we expect our first bill for Non Resident Property Tax- think it's called IRNR( non res, own a property but do not rent it out) and is a bill posted out or do you go somewhere looking for it?

Cheers in advance


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

You won't get a bill, it is up to you to submit the return (Modelo 210) and pay the tax. The return can be submitted online if you can manage the Spanish, you can get a local gestor to do it for you (although you will probably have to pay the tax at a Spanish bank yourself) or, if you want an easy way to do it all from the UK, a friend of mine uses this company where everything can be done online from the UK, including payment.


Spanish Tax Forms Ltd: Spanish Tax made easy!: Home


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheers Lynn

When is it due- signed for house yesterday?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Cheers Lynn
> 
> When is it due- signed for house yesterday?


For 2017, it is payable from 1st January 2018 (I think you can pay it any time during 2018 but if that's wrong I'm sure someone will quickly tell me!).


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> signed for house yesterday


Well done!!! The future is looking rosy for you - eace: :whoo:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This thing about not getting bills is quite common, e.g. some town halls don't send out bills for IBI (council tax) - the onus is on the citizen to find out when it's due. Things are changing, but keep an eye on your bank account. A friend of mine now owes ten years' worth, she was blissfully unaware the direct debit hadn't been set up by the agent as promised! And not a single bill.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

By the way Rabbitcat, I forgot to mention that if your property is owned jointly (ie by you and your wife) then each of you has to submit a separate return for your share of the ownership, dividing the tax due accordingly. That means two sets of fees for doing the returns, unfortunately.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheers Lynn

The sooner we are tax resident the better as ironically we will pay less when tax res than non res


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

What is the Non-Resident Property Tax? Is it different from IBI and will I have to start paying it now?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Roy congrats on your new purchase

If you are non tax resident and do not rent out your property there is an annual tax to pay. It's based on the Cadastral value of your property and thanks to Lynn I have learned it is due Jan following your year of purchase 

There is a different one if you do rent it out


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Rabbit and well done on yours. We won't be renting it out so it'll be be due, I wonder what percentage you pay, the wife has just told me that the lawyer is going to sort ours out.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

You do realise, don't you, that you've raised this question before? Go and stand on the naughty step.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/1174346-quicky-non-res-tax-query.html


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Roy C said:


> What is the Non-Resident Property Tax? Is it different from IBI and will I have to start paying it now?


It's better known as "Imputed rental tax".

I thought form 210 had to be submitted before December 31st?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> It's better known as "Imputed rental tax".
> 
> I thought form 210 had to be submitted before December 31st?


Yes it does - in relation to the previous tax year (ie for a property bought in 2017 the Modelo 210 would have to be submitted by 31 December 2018).


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

So I have almost 2 years? -purchased Jan 2017, tax due 31/12/18?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> So I have almost 2 years? -purchased Jan 2017, tax due 31/12/18?


Yes. The question was answered (very well) in the previous thread you created by Scoosh 89, if you read through it again.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok thanks
I have memory issues so do not always recall things easily


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Roy C said:


> Thanks Rabbit and well done on yours. We won't be renting it out so it'll be be due, I wonder what percentage you pay, the wife has just told me that the lawyer is going to sort ours out.


But I thought you were going to be living in it!? You only pay _non-resident tax_ if you aren't resident - i.e. a holiday home.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> But I thought you were going to be living in it!? You only pay _non-resident tax_ if you aren't resident - i.e. a holiday home.


This is why it shouldn't be called a non-resident tax because it applies to RESIDENTS as well.

If you have a second home here (as a resident) then you must still pay this tax on your second (and subsequent) homes.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> This is why it shouldn't be called a non-resident tax because it applies to RESIDENTS as well.
> 
> If you have a second home here (as a resident) then you must still pay this tax on your second (and subsequent) homes.


You are misinterpreting the word "resident". It means resident in the property, not resident in Spain.

Modelo 210. IRNR. Impuesto sobre la Renta de no Residentes sin Establecimiento Permanente


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Is it true that for the first time it's due this forums members all chip in as a welcome to your new home prezzy?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> You are misinterpreting the word "resident". It means resident in the property, not resident in Spain.
> 
> Modelo 210. IRNR. Impuesto sobre la Renta de no Residentes sin Establecimiento Permanente


I know!

... even more reason for it NOT to be called non-resident tax


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Is it true that for the first time it's due this forums members all chip in as a welcome to your new home prezzy?


The answer to that would be the same as last time you hinted that we buy you a pressie  



Just in case you don't remember - it's traditional that you buy US a gift for all the help you've had along the way


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ah, I see.......


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> ...If you have a second home here (as a resident) then you must still pay this tax on your second (and subsequent) homes.


You must also pay it on any property you own in the UK or any other foreign country.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... or even properties.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> You are misinterpreting the word "resident". It means resident in the property, not resident in Spain.
> 
> Modelo 210. IRNR. Impuesto sobre la Renta de no Residentes sin Establecimiento Permanente


Actually this form is for non-residents to use when paying the tax. Residents pay it through their annual Renta submission


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

I was just researching the same topic having just completed on an apartment in El Campello. I found a very useful link which I am unable to include here due to my lack of posts. /SNIP/

The information has been updated for 2017


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

tmarshall57 said:


> I was just researching the same topic having just completed on an apartment in El Campello. I found a very useful link which I am unable to include here due to my lack of posts. /SNIP/
> 
> The information has been updated for 2017


Last edited by xabiachica; Today at 08:17 AM. Reason: competing forum

Whats all that about xabiachica?


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

DonMarco said:


> Last edited by xabiachica; Today at 08:17 AM. Reason: competing forum
> 
> Whats all that about xabiachica?


I was wondering the same. I found the post I referred to answered all of the questions I had - and had been updated for 2017.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

*competing forums*

Read the forum rules - rule 10. Forums derive their income from advertising and the income pays for all the administration of the forum and maintaining the website.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DonMarco said:


> Last edited by xabiachica; Today at 08:17 AM. Reason: competing forum
> 
> Whats all that about xabiachica?





tmarshall57 said:


> I was wondering the same. I found the post I referred to answered all of the questions I had - and had been updated for 2017.





baldilocks said:


> Read the forum rules - rule 10. Forums derive their income from advertising and the income pays for all the administration of the forum and maintaining the website.


Yes, although it wasn't a direct link, because tmarshall57 is unable to post links yet, the info would have taken you to a competing forum, so I had to remove it under forum rules.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

take a look at rule 5 as well, while you're there  


:focus:


----------

